# Who is this guy?



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

Impeccable facial structure tbh
These pics are from Tik Tok


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 15, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 15, 2019)

its funny how the people who call me gay also create threads that talk about how hot a man is


----------



## pisslord (Aug 15, 2019)

Not me


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 15, 2019)

@weretiktokfamous


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> @weretiktokfamous


I can't cope with that. Its too much


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 15, 2019)

his eye area, jawline, skin tone, hair, and height are god-tier

so essentially everything lol.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

HOW DO YOU COPE


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## her (Aug 15, 2019)

He has great harmony and eye area too.


----------



## Lux (Aug 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


>







Prince Charming from Shrek.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 15, 2019)

How the fuck is his skin so good as well i dont understand it


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 15, 2019)

chesscel said:


> How the fuck is his skin so good as well i dont understand it


me too, man
so much handsome men shouldnt exist its insane
im in love


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 15, 2019)

hopefully i will get ignored but imo this guy looks aspie as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 15, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> me too, man
> so much handsome men shouldnt exist its insane
> im in love


Mike mew poster child, bet he has perfectly straight teeth with no extractions, also a big dick too


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Aug 15, 2019)

It is over


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Mike mew poster child, bet he has perfectly straight teeth with no extractions, also a big dick too


Coincidently he is chewing gum in nearly every vid


----------



## her (Aug 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Coincidently he is chewing gum in nearly every vid


I bet he browses lookism.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

her said:


> I bet he browses lookism.


Most likely.

REVEAL YOURSELF!!


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Most likely.
> 
> REVEAL YOURSELF!!


uh oh, got me!


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

How do you cope with not being him?
He’s 14 btw. 
It’s over


----------



## DoctorPMA (Aug 16, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> its funny how the people who call me gay also create threads that talk about how hot a man is


True. Im tired of these shit threads glorifying looks of some random dude or a model. Like whats the point?


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 16, 2019)

brutal, only ethnik girls in the comments are freaking out over him


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 16, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> View attachment 97962
> 
> 
> brutal, only ethnik girls in the comments are freaking out over him


She looks white from that profile pic


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 16, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> She looks white from that profile pic



yeah the one white girl who comments (her) says he isn't cute


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 16, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> yeah the one white girl who comments (her) says he isn't cute


How tf is a jawline cute lmao


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## KrissKross (Aug 16, 2019)

framecel222 said:


>


Hey guys, come check out this cute little gray cel trying to learn our culture.




*Janitor*
JoinedAug 11, 2019Messages588





Thanks for playing buddy, but your'e not quite there yet. Keep trying though!


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Hey guys, come check out this cute little gray cel trying to learn our culture.
> [IMG alt="framecel222"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/2/2761.jpg?1565775286[/IMG]
> *framecel222
> Janitor*
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Aug 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> HOW DO YOU COPE



fuck that account is suicide fuel


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 16, 2019)

framecel222 said:


>


oh yeah bro you actually get a few likes and reactions on your posts and shiet bro
/s


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> oh yeah bro you actually get a few likes and reactions on your posts and shiet bro
> /s


Ngl that shit had me dying


----------



## DarknLost (Aug 16, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> fuck that account is suicide fuel


Let’s spam it


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Aug 16, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Let’s spam it


idk man instagram bannedme


----------



## DarknLost (Aug 16, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> idk man instagram bannedme


VPN


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 17, 2019)

just fck lol at this insta page


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 17, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How do you cope with not being him?
> He’s 14 btw.
> It’s over


you know he actually looks very disappointing from the front.


----------



## Arkantos (Aug 17, 2019)

What a handsome young man!


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 1, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> you know he actually looks very disappointing from the front.



Lol


----------



## Raax (Dec 30, 2019)

I have no words tbh
How can someone be as perfect as him
Literally 0 flaws
Holy shit tbh
Many male models I have seen are nothing compared to him
He can get anyone he wants
He has won at life ...


----------

